# C61k stuttering??



## captaink5217 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has problems with the c61k stuttering on sound and video, it doesn't happen on my HR54 and it happens on both live tv and recordings, although it is worse on recordings. I'm almost temped to just put the HR54 on my main 4K tv even if it means sacrificing 4K for now


What's up and stuff


----------



## captaink5217 (Sep 20, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has problems with the c61k stuttering on sound and video, it doesn't happen on my HR54 and it happens on both live tv and recordings, although it is worse on recordings. I'm almost temped to just put the HR54 on my main 4K tv even if it means sacrificing 4K for now


What's up and stuff


----------



## lwilli201 (Dec 22, 2006)

What is your setup. Type LNB and splitter. If you had a truck roll to set up your 4K (which is required before 4k is activated) then you should have a late model LNB. Have you contacted Directv about the problem? (You need to upgrade the equipment in your signature)


----------



## captaink5217 (Sep 20, 2011)

I have all the latest, just didn't update my signature 


What's up and stuff


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

I have heard this is related to refresh rates on the TV. What make/model do you have?


----------



## captaink5217 (Sep 20, 2011)

Samsung js8500, 


What's up and stuff


----------



## b52pooh (Mar 10, 2011)

I believe t
hat is the TV All of the Samsung 4K's with a 60hz refresh rate struggle with 60i content. You will need to play with the AMP/Judder controls on the TV.


----------



## captaink5217 (Sep 20, 2011)

This tv's native refresh rate is 120hz


What's up and stuff


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

captaink5217 said:


> This tv's native refresh rate is 120hz
> What's up and stuff


I've noticed a lag/slower in changing channels on my C61. It wasn't there before. HR54 is smooth as always. Should I contact DT about this issue?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

b52pooh said:


> I believe t
> hat is the TV All of the Samsung 4K's with a 60hz refresh rate struggle with 60i content. You will need to play with the AMP/Judder controls on the TV.


Samsung 2015 7000 range and above are native 120. Below that is 60hz. I have a c61 and that tv and don't have any issues


----------



## jnelson2000 (Apr 22, 2007)

It is a known issue and there is a caddy on it. No eta on a fix. Started with me on last update to my HR54. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

jnelson2000 said:


> It is a known issue and there is a caddy on it. No eta on a fix. Started with me on last update to my HR54.
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this due to the last update (0xba9) on May 24? When changing channels on the C61, the channel info on top comes on, then the screen goes dark, then the channel changes. Not that it's that slow, but it was smoother before. Will a new update fix this issue?


----------



## pistolpete52 (Sep 3, 2010)

I had the same problem. After about a month I called DTV, explained what was going on, and told them that I'd just as soon use the HR54 on my 4k TV and a mini genie on the TV in my bedroom. They told me that it would cost me $99, and that kind of set me off. So I asked to speak to a supervisor.

I explained the story to the supervisor and told her that I wasn't happy with the 4k client box, and that DTV would replace it for $99. I then told her that this seems to be a problem with others, and she did acknowledge that they have received a ton of calls about this. She told me that I can get the mini genie for the bedroom at no charge, and my package price would stay the same.

An installer came out the following did and made the switch. He said that he's done a few of these switches already.

I have an LG 4k UHD 55" TV, so it's not just a Samsung problem, or any other brand. It's the 4k client itself.


----------



## ep1974 (May 22, 2010)

pistolpete52 said:


> I had the same problem. After about a month I called DTV, explained what was going on, and told them that I'd just as soon use the HR54 on my 4k TV and a mini genie on the TV in my bedroom. They told me that it would cost me $99, and that kind of set me off. So I asked to speak to a supervisor.
> 
> I explained the story to the supervisor and told her that I wasn't happy with the 4k client box, and that DTV would replace it for $99. I then told her that this seems to be a problem with others, and she did acknowledge that they have received a ton of calls about this. She told me that I can get the mini genie for the bedroom at no charge, and my package price would stay the same.
> 
> ...


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

ep1974 said:


> Is this due to the last update (0xba9) on May 24? When changing channels on the C61, the channel info on top comes on, then the screen goes dark, then the channel changes. Not that it's that slow, but it was smoother before. Will a new update fix this issue?


The c61 does not use the same firmware as the HR series


----------



## captaink5217 (Sep 20, 2011)

pistolpete52 said:


> I had the same problem. After about a month I called DTV, explained what was going on, and told them that I'd just as soon use the HR54 on my 4k TV and a mini genie on the TV in my bedroom. They told me that it would cost me $99, and that kind of set me off. So I asked to speak to a supervisor.
> 
> I explained the story to the supervisor and told her that I wasn't happy with the 4k client box, and that DTV would replace it for $99. I then told her that this seems to be a problem with others, and she did acknowledge that they have received a ton of calls about this. She told me that I can get the mini genie for the bedroom at no charge, and my package price would stay the same.
> 
> ...


Is there a reason why we can't move the hr54 to the 4K tv ourselves and the 4K mini to the bedroom tv???

What's up and stuff


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

captaink5217 said:


> Is there a reason why we can't move the hr54 to the 4K tv ourselves and the 4K mini to the bedroom tv???
> What's up and stuff


You can. But the hr54 does not output 4k


----------



## captaink5217 (Sep 20, 2011)

compnurd said:


> You can. But the hr54 does not output 4k


Judging from pistolpete's response that does not appear to be correct

What's up and stuff


----------



## Beerstalker (Feb 9, 2009)

Pistolpete didn't really talk about 4K programming.

It has been covered many many times here if you look around. The HR54 does not have the required hardware (HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2) to output 4K programming directly to a tv. It can be used on any TV you want, but it will not be able to output 4K programming to a 4K TV.

If you want to watch 4K programming you have to either have a 4K tv that has RVU built in, or a C61k hooked up over HDMI to a 4K tv that has a HDMI 2.0 input that supports HDCP 2.2 and 4K 60p and lower frame rates.

That said, there is very little 4K programming right now, so if the stuttering bothers someone that much they could move the HR54 to that tv and see if the problem goes away. They will lose the ability to watch 4K programming by doing so.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Beerstalker said:


> Pistolpete didn't really talk about 4K programming.
> It has been covered many many times here if you look around. The HR54 does not have the required hardware (HDMI 2.0/HDCP 2.2) to output 4K programming directly to a tv. It can be used on any TV you want, but it will not be able to output 4K programming to a 4K TV.
> If you want to watch 4K programming you have to either have a 4K tv that has RVU built in, or a C61k hooked up over HDMI to a 4K tv that has a HDMI 2.0 input that supports HDCP 2.2 and 4K 60p and lower frame rates.
> That said, there is very little 4K programming right now, so if the stuttering bothers someone that much they could move the HR54 to that tv and see if the problem goes away. They will lose the ability to watch 4K programming by doing so.


Thank you. Wasn't sure it needed explaining again the HR54 lacks the ability to output 4K since it has been covered 4500 times


----------



## captaink5217 (Sep 20, 2011)

pistolpete52 said:


> I had the same problem. After about a month I called DTV, explained what was going on, and told them that I'd just as soon use the HR54 on my 4k TV and a mini genie on the TV in my bedroom. They told me that it would cost me $99, and that kind of set me off. So I asked to speak to a supervisor.
> 
> I explained the story to the supervisor and told her that I wasn't happy with the 4k client box, and that DTV would replace it for $99. I then told her that this seems to be a problem with others, and she did acknowledge that they have received a ton of calls about this. She told me that I can get the mini genie for the bedroom at no charge, and my package price would stay the same.
> 
> ...


I misread pistolpete's original post I thought they wanted to charge him 99 just to swap the locations of the 54 and 4k mini making me think there was something d had to do special.

What's up and stuff


----------



## pistolpete52 (Sep 3, 2010)

To be honest, I really don't see any difference between the HD channels and the DTV dedicated 4k channels when I had to 4k client. If there is a difference, it's very negligible. My tv is a 4k UHD tv, if that makes a difference.


----------



## captaink5217 (Sep 20, 2011)

pistolpete52 said:


> To be honest, I really don't see any difference between the HD channels and the DTV dedicated 4k channels when I had to 4k client. If there is a difference, it's very negligible. My tv is a 4k UHD tv, if that makes a difference.


I feel the same, it looks a bit sharper but certainly not something that makes you say wow, personally some of the good HD channels look almost as good

What's up and stuff


----------



## alex15301 (Feb 1, 2016)

captaink5217 said:


> Just wondering if anyone has problems with the c61k stuttering on sound and video, it doesn't happen on my HR54 and it happens on both live tv and recordings, although it is worse on recordings. I'm almost temped to just put the HR54 on my main 4K tv even if it means sacrificing 4K for now
> 
> What's up and stuff


 Samsung UN55JS8500 with HR54 and C61K Client. Same problem. Stuttering, audio drop outs and occasional picture break-ups. Have had DTV out 4 times. Replaced LNB, splitter, cable drops to each box, and even a new high-speed HDMI cable. Even swapped out the HR54 with a new HR54.

Still does it. DTV says I have the newest "4K" reverse-band LNB available. No signal problems. Actually, signal is great. DTV doesn't have a clue as what to do.


----------



## brewsbro (Mar 21, 2008)

count me in as one with lots of audio dropouts with our c61k. Finally had to just unplug it and use a mini from another room. no more dropouts. Went on DTV chat real quick to ask them, and rep said no one has ever contacted them about a issue. I said i will call in and to please note my account. She ended the chat right away, lol.


----------



## alex15301 (Feb 1, 2016)

brewsbro said:


> count me in as one with lots of audio dropouts with our c61k. Finally had to just unplug it and use a mini from another room. no more dropouts. Went on DTV chat real quick to ask them, and rep said no one has ever contacted them about a issue. I said i will call in and to please note my account. She ended the chat right away, lol.


That is a lie. I have an ongoing ticket open with this issue. It has been escalated to the highest level with DTV. I have a rep. that continues to call me about this. They are tired of having to "send someone out." So when they say they are "unaware," they are telling a fib.


----------



## brewsbro (Mar 21, 2008)

Received a software update to our C61K. 8A7. So far things are much better. Anyone else seeing this?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Got it also looks good so far


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

alex15301 said:


> Samsung UN55JS8500 with HR54 and C61K Client. Same problem. Stuttering, audio drop outs and occasional picture break-ups. Have had DTV out 4 times. Replaced LNB, splitter, cable drops to each box, and even a new high-speed HDMI cable. Even swapped out the HR54 with a new HR54. Still does it. DTV says I have the newest "4K" reverse-band LNB available. No signal problems. Actually, signal is great. DTV doesn't have a clue as what to do.


I have a Samsung KS9000 and had the same audio and video problems you did. After troubleshooting I discovered that the video problems were the result of the HR54 and had it replaced by D*. No more video problems. The audio dropouts occurred every 4 minutes and 25 seconds like clockwork, and were approx 1 second long - no sound. I had audio optical cable going from tv's plug-in box to AVR. Switched the optical cable from the TV port box to the D* c61 and no more dropouts. TV is being replaced later today.


----------



## alex15301 (Feb 1, 2016)

I don't know if the software engineers at D* read this forum or not, but I tried a small experiment attempting to isolate where the "stuttering" problems eminate from between the HR 54 and the C61K client. I was getting at least 3-5 "stuttering" episodes per hour, where the audio would drop out for a second or two and return. I hooked up a toslink cable directly to the C61K and fed that to a bluetooth speaker. I monitored the audio for several hours the last few nights. I had zero episodes of "stuttering" or audio dropouts using a direct audio hookup to the C61K. This would lead me to believe there is a handshake issue using the HDMI cable out of the C61K to the 4K television. For what it's worth, they (the software engineers) may want to look at this coding for possible answers.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I believe the last firmware fixed this issue for almost everyone


----------



## alex15301 (Feb 1, 2016)

compnurd said:


> I believe the last firmware fixed this issue for almost everyone


It "helped" but didn't "fix" the issue. It still needs more adressing.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I have had zero issues since it


----------



## alex15301 (Feb 1, 2016)

compnurd said:


> I have had zero issues since it


what is ur tv make and model?


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Samsung JS8500


----------



## alex15301 (Feb 1, 2016)

compnurd said:


> Samsung JS8500


same here. about 1 momentary audio loss per hour.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

What firmware was your tv have and the c61?


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

As I posted earlier, my audio dropouts, while connected to the samsung box, occurred every 4 min. and 25 seconds, +/- 5 seconds. No dropouts when optical cable connected directly to C61, only when AVR connected with audio cable to Samsung box. Got a replacement TV because of this and still has dropouts while connected to Samsung box. Definitely a Samsung problem - 2 tv's, same problem. Anyone know how to reach Samsung engineering?


----------



## alex15301 (Feb 1, 2016)

Impala1ss said:


> As I posted earlier, my audio dropouts, while connected to the samsung box, occurred every 4 min. and 25 seconds, +/- 5 seconds. No dropouts when optical cable connected directly to C61, only when AVR connected with audio cable to Samsung box. Got a replacement TV because of this and still has dropouts while connected to Samsung box. Definitely a Samsung problem - 2 tv's, same problem. Anyone know how to reach Samsung engineering?


I am not sure about it being a Samsung issue. The folks at D* know all about this issue. When I connect a bluetooth directly to the optical out on the C61K I have zero issues. No stutters. It only occurs thru the HDMI cable thru the television. Seems to be a software issue, like the handshake between the client and the TV are not syncing properly.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Which Samsung Firmware version and C61 Firmware do you have?


----------



## alex15301 (Feb 1, 2016)

compnurd said:


> What firmware was your tv have and the c61?


C61K client is 0x8a7 and the TV is 1455


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

I would try another hdmi cable just for s and g


----------



## alex15301 (Feb 1, 2016)

Already did that. Thanks.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Really odd... But yeh I have the same TV and firmware and box and no issues since the last update. You may want to try the set up with RVU and see if it continues.. If it does not.. it may be your HR54 that is the problem


----------



## alex15301 (Feb 1, 2016)

Tried that too. It still does it with the RVU. Already, replaced the HR54 and still didn't solve it. Replaced all the coaxial cable lines too, both of them including the one from the HR54 to the SWM splitter and the one from the C61K to the splitter. Even replaced the LNB and the splitter. Still does it. Doesn't do it when connected to the C61K thru the toslink cable to a bluetooth transmitter to my bluetooth soundbar. Problem is, the audio is slightly out of sync (expectledly) using this method.


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

alex15301 said:


> I am not sure about it being a Samsung issue. The folks at D* know all about this issue. When I connect a bluetooth directly to the optical out on the C61K I have zero issues. No stutters. It only occurs thru the HDMI cable thru the television. Seems to be a software issue, like the handshake between the client and the TV are not syncing properly.


It has to be a Samsung problem. When Samsung is plugged into AVR, I get dropouts. When C61 is connected to AVR and Samsung sound is not, no sound dropouts. What else can it be?????


----------



## alex15301 (Feb 1, 2016)

Impala1ss said:


> It has to be a Samsung problem. When Samsung is plugged into AVR, I get dropouts. When C61 is connected to AVR and Samsung sound is not, no sound dropouts. What else can it be?????


I hear you, but when I went to the RVU as the client it still did it. So, that would seemingly eliminate the C61K, but still involve either the TV itself, or the R54. This is one of those problems that will make you really shake your head.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

When i got the new firmware on the TV 1455.. The problem went away with RVU... It then also stopped with the c61 when that got the new firmware


----------



## Impala1ss (Jul 22, 2007)

Set new tv up using TV speakers. Still had regular dropouts. Samsung problem.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Samsung started pushing out a new firmware the other day. Version 1460. Something tells me they know about this problem


----------



## Logandros (Apr 21, 2008)

I have the same issues with the dropouts but I'm using a VIZIO M80-C3. I have tried pretty much everything everyone here has tried. I have 2 41 minis that have 0 dropouts but the 61 is a constant problem, mostly with recorded shows. I have notices that when using the 4K test channels, no dropouts. I hope I get just as lucky with VIZIO that some of you Samsung owners got with a firmware fix. It was frustrating enough to have to purchase an extra box because the HR54 could not do 4K. You would at least hope it was worth it ... patiently waiting.


----------



## adamson (Nov 9, 2007)

C41W's have same issue for months. I have had it up to here with it. What the hell is going on at Directv with the delays in firmware updates? Let alone their tech support in the know is now in the dumb. Oh I so hate ATT and it is only going to get worse, people this is the worst company out there. It is about the dollar and how to screw us, accept it as it is. I'm hot as hell right now as I am watching my client go crazy tonight. I even shut off my 5GHz on my network to help the WVB, no help at all!


----------

